# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Geese

## Black Cat

Who knows about geese? I am about to get four of them (two more than planned, but I guess that makes a couple of roast dinners a fairly real possibility in the near future). I know they graze grass, but how much area do they need to graze? Like I said, the long-term plan is for two - breeding a clutch a year for the table, but in the short term, four geese is what I have and what I will be stuck with till the house is sufficiently advanced for me to be able to process the two headed towards the deepfreeze. So, would 20msqure be OK for the first couple of weeks while they get used to being stared at by the dog and the cats? And work out where they now live? 
After that, there will be a whole orchard to graze in, but no fences right now and higher priorities on the building programme than fencing. 
Any advice appreciated. :Biggrin:

----------

